# La teva mare / ta mare



## valerie

He vist les dues maneres de dir-ho en una mateixa pagina, i també, *ton* oncle (en lloc de el teu oncle)

No sabia que es podia dir, voldria saber si es freqüent, on es diu...

_si us plau em podeu corregir les faltes?_


----------



## belén

A Mallorca es diu:
Ton pare , ta mare 
Es teu oncle 

Crec que a Tarragona també.

Be


----------



## Mei

valerie said:
			
		

> He vist les dues maneres de dir-ho en una mateixa p*à*gina, i també, *ton* oncle (en lloc de el teu oncle)
> 
> No sabia que es podia dir, voldria saber si *é*s freqüent, on es diu...
> 
> _si us plau em podeu corregir les faltes?_


 
Hola Valerie,

Jo ho dic moltes vegades quan parlo amb amics o coneguts. 

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola Valérie, 
Molt bon thread! hi ha moltes maneres de dir-ho segons el dialecte. És un tema molt interessant, a mi m'encanta!

En Català Central s'acostuma a dir oralment: _ma'mare_. 

Els altres company/es segur que en saben més maneres!
A veure què diuen...


----------



## Samaruc

A València es fan servir els possessius tipus "mon/ma/..." quan es vol expressar, a més de la possessió, algun vincle d'afectivitat (mon pare, sa mare, ta germana, ma tia, ta casa, sa casa...) mentre que els possessius tipus "el meu/la meua/..." s'empren en un sentit més genèric per a indicar simplement possessió.

Per exemple, "ma casa" és la casa on visc, mentre que "la meua casa" és una casa que em pertany, on no necessàriament hi visc.


----------



## belén

"Ca meva" és la meva casa


----------



## Laia

Les utilitzo indistintament: "ma mare" o "la meva mare", "mon pare" o "el meu pare". Potser la forma "ma" s'utilitza més que la masculina "mon".

Al sud de Catalunya (tocant amb València), es diu "ma mare" o "la me*u*a mare", "mon pare" o "*lo* meu pare".

Com a curiositat: aquesta és la lletra d'una cançó (popular?) que em cantava la meva iaia quan jo era petita: _*ton *pare no té nas, *ta *mare és xata, i *el teu* germà petit té un nas de patata_.


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> Les utilitzo indistintament: "ma mare" o "la meva mare", "mon pare" o "el meu pare". Potser la forma "ma" s'utilitza més que la masculina "mon".
> 
> Al sud de Catalunya (tocant amb València), es diu "ma mare" o "la me*u*a mare", "mon pare" o "*lo* meu pare".
> 
> Com a curiositat: aquesta és la lletra d'una cançó (popular?) que em cantava la meva iaia quan jo era petita: _*ton *pare no té nas, *ta *mare és xata, i *el teu* germà petit té un nas de patata_.



Noltros pronunciem "m*u *mare", és coriós..

I per cert, quina gràcia, he estat pensant amb aquesta cançó des de que he llegit el fil i com a curiositat, aqui teniu un final alternatiu :  

I el teu germà petit té el nas de rata!!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Em consta que a la zona de Tordera es diu: 
_la meu'mare _! masc+fem ! ho havieu sentit mai?


----------



## Mei

> Les utilitzo indistintament: "ma mare" o "la meva mare", "mon pare" o "el meu pare". Potser la forma "ma" s'utilitza més que la masculina "mon".


 
Jo també!




			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Em consta que a la zona de Tordera es diu:
> _la meu'mare _! masc+fem ! ho havieu sentit mai?


 
Em sembla que no ho he sentit mai... 


Mei


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> I per cert, quina gràcia, he estat pensant amb aquesta cançó des de que he llegit el fil i com a curiositat, aqui teniu un final alternatiu :
> I el teu germà petit té el nas de rata!!!


 
jeje  Molt bo, Belen 




			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Em consta que a la zona de Tordera es diu:
> _la meu'mare _! masc+fem ! ho havieu sentit mai?


No, però em recorda al famós cas de "casa meu". Vosaltres com ho dieu això?
En Samaruc ha dit "ma casa"
La Belen ha dit "ca meva"
Em consta que l'ampurdan diu "casa meu" (no sé en quin thread, però en algun ho va dir)
Jo dic "casa meva".

Obrim un nou thread?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> jeje  Molt bo, Belen
> 
> 
> 
> No, però em recorda al famós cas de "casa meu". Vosaltres com ho dieu això?
> En Samaruc ha dit "ma casa"
> La Belen ha dit "ca meva"
> Em consta que l'ampurdan diu "casa meu" (no sé en quin thread, però en algun ho va dir)
> Jo dic "casa meva".
> 
> Obrim un nou thread?


curiós...
jo també dic "_casa meu_" la majoria de vegades. També utilitzo "_casa_ _meva_" si hi penso més o si m'adreço a segons qui.


----------



## betulina

Jo dic _ma mare_ i _la meva mare_ indistintivament... bueno, depèn de de què parlo, com i amb qui, potser... del registre, vaja. Però ara que hi penso, un dia a classe em van dir que el plural pràcticament no s'utilitza.... em va estranyar molt, perquè jo dic constantment _mes ties_, per exemple! ...Vosaltres feu servir el plural?

Per cert, reconec la gent del Vallès (almenys Sabadell) perquè diuen _me_ mare!

Roi, tu ets d'Osona? Perquè tothom qui conec d'allà diu _casa meu_!  Jo dic _casa meva_ o depèn de com puc dir _ca meva_, però només de vegades.


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Per cert, reconec la gent del Vallès (almenys Sabadell) perquè diuen _me_ mare!


 
Quina gran veritat!


----------



## Mei

A Terrassa també ho diuen, oi? Tenen un accent peculiar... 

Mei


----------



## tenienteramires

Actualment només s'usen els pronoms possessius determinants àtons "mon", "ton" i "son" (i els seus plurals: "mos", "tos" i "sos") i els femenins "ma", "ta" i "sa" (i els seus plurals: "mes", "tes", "ses") davant de familiars (àvia, oncle, pare, mare, cosí, germà, fill...), vida (com en: "no ho he vist en ma vida") i casa (com en: "vaig a ta casa"). També s'usa el possessiu "nostre" i el femení "nostra" en "nostre Senyor" i "nostra senyera". El seu ús és molt general en tots els territoris de parla catalana.

Cal tenir en compte que, depenent de la zona, l'ús que se'n faça pot variar una mica: en alguns pobles no s'empren els plurals ("ma germana", però "les meves germanes"), en alguns altres els plurals de "mon", "ton" i "son" són: "mons", "tons" i "sons" ("mons avis" en compte de "mos avis", cosa que no és normativa), a les Balears el possessiu "ma" se sol pronunciar "mu" ("mu mare", en compte de "ma mare", cosa que tampoc és normativa), en alguns llocs no s'usen davant de "casa", "vida" o les dues... Però generalment s'usen com he explicat més amunt.

Ara bé, en la llengua antiga eren molt comuns davant de qualsevol nom, com en francès actualment. La llista completa de  pronoms possessius determinants àtons és aquesta:

-mon/ma (plural: mos/mes): de mi (mon pare, ma mare, mos germans, mes germanes). Usat davant de familiars, vida i casa

-ton/ta (plural: tos/tes): de tu (ton pare, ma mare, mos germans, mes germanes). Usat davant de familiars, vida i casa

-son/sa (plural: sos/ses): d'ell o d'ella (son pare, sa mare, sos germans, ses germanes). Usat davant de familiars, vida i casa

-nostre/nostra (plural: nostres): de nosaltres (nostre pare, nostra mare, nostres germans, nostres germanes). Actualment només s'usa en "nostre Senyor" i "nostra senyera"

-vostre/vostra (plural: vostres): de vosaltres (vostre pare, vostra mare, vostres germans, vostres germanes). Actualment ja no s'usa

-llur (plural: llurs): d'ells o d'elles (llur pare, llur mare, llurs germans, llurs germanes). Actualment només s'usa al Rosselló i en la llengua literària

En la llengua poètica poden usar-se tots i davant de qualsevol nom, igual que antigament.

No és català informal, és perfectament normatiu i estàndard, demés que és una característica general de la nostra llengua. La meua recomanació és conservar-los en els usos actuals (bàsicament, davant de familiars, casa, vida, nostre Senyor i nostra senyera) en tots els registres.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Roi Marphille said:


> Em consta que a la zona de Tordera es diu:
> _la meu'mare _! masc+fem ! ho havieu sentit mai?



A Ponent sovint (col·loquialment) és a l'inrevès: ma germà. Però només ho he sentit amb germà, amb pare no, la qual cosa reflexa el nivell de fossilització dels pronoms possessius atons.


----------



## Dymn

El meu ús és utilitzar aquests possessius (els de possessor singular) davant de tots de familiars, en l'expressió "_en ma/ta/sa vida", _i en "_Sa Majestat"_ i "_Sa Altesa_". Davant de "_casa_" no. I el plural de les formes masculines per mi és _mons/tons/sons, _no ho he sentit mai d'altra manera, a Catalunya.

Afegir que si bé "_llur_" no porta article en la llengua literària, sí que en porta a la Catalunya Nord, que és on es manté aquesta forma en la parla quotidiana.



LoQuelcomiste said:


> A Ponent sovint (col·loquialment) és a l'inrevès: ma germà. Però només ho he sentit amb germà, amb pare no, la qual cosa reflexa el nivell de fossilització dels pronoms possessius atons.


I "_ma cosí_" també oi? Aquest fil en parla. Ho trobo el més normal del món, però no m'hi havia fixat fins ara . D'altra banda aquest "_ma_" (ja sigui en el masculí com en el femení) també es pot dir "mé": "_mé mare_", "_mé germà_". A l'altre fil diuen que només al Vallès però ho he sentit a molts més llocs (ma mare per exemple, que és del Penedès, ho diu).



Roi Marphille said:


> Em consta que a la zona de Tordera es diu:
> _la meu'mare _! masc+fem ! ho havieu sentit mai?


Crec que és comú a tota Girona.


----------



## tenienteramires

Dymn said:


> El meu ús és utilitzar aquests possessius (els de possessor singular) davant de tots de familiars, en l'expressió "_en ma/ta/sa vida", _i en "_Sa Majestat"_ i "_Sa Altesa_". Davant de "_casa_" no. I el plural de les formes masculines per mi és _mons/tons/sons, _no ho he sentit mai d'altra manera, a Catalunya.
> 
> Afegir que si bé "_llur_" no porta article en la llengua literària, sí que en porta a la Catalunya Nord, que és on es manté aquesta forma en la parla quotidiana.
> 
> 
> I "_ma cosí_" també oi? Aquest fil en parla. Ho trobo el més normal del món, però no m'hi havia fixat fins ara . D'altra banda aquest "_ma_" (ja sigui en el masculí com en el femení) també es pot dir "mé": "_mé mare_", "_mé germà_". A l'altre fil diuen que només al Vallès però ho he sentit a molts més llocs (ma mare per exemple, que és del Penedès, ho diu).
> 
> 
> Crec que és comú a tota Girona.



Se m'havia oblidat que també s'usa davant de formes de cortesia com "sa magestat" o "sa santedat"


----------



## Penyafort

No oblideu les formes _mia _i la reducció _mi_, a _missenyora_.


----------



## tenienteramires

Penyafort said:


> No oblideu les formes _mia _i la reducció _mi_, a _missenyora_.



Mia, tua i sua són les formes antigues de meua, teua i seua (o meva, teva i seva), però actualment només es diuen a l'Alguer.


----------

